# Was für einen Editor empfehlt Ihr



## i125 (22. Mai 2003)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hab da mal folgende Frage,

was fürn Editor mit PHP Farbcodierung verwendet Ihr denn? Momentan hab ich nur den Dreamweaver MX und nen Windoof Editor. Gibts da auch
was anständiges????

Gruss

Alexander


----------



## Patrick Kamin (22. Mai 2003)

*-*

http://www.tutorials.de/search.php?action=showresults&searchid=192764&sortby=&sortorder=
Gewöhn dir bitte an die Suchfunktion zu benutzen!


----------



## Krypthonas (22. Mai 2003)

Hhhhmm naja. Die einen schwören auf den der andere auf den anderen. Ich nehme Dremweaver MX weil er es erstens farbig darstellt und zweitens schon "verrät" was in die Klammern kommt und was nicht.

Also mein Favourit ist ganz klar Dreamweaver MX!

MfG


----------



## Lederstrumpf (22. Mai 2003)

versuchs mal mit proton32.exe
musste mal googeln. Ist Freeware

By LS


----------



## i125 (22. Mai 2003)

Gut aus dem Sucheergebniss bin ich nich schlau geworden.

Trotzdem Danke erstmal, aber ne persönliche Antwort ist mir da lieber.


----------



## Pollux (22. Mai 2003)

Ich benutze unter Windows Weaverslave 4. Ist free und nebenbei unterstützt er auch Syntaxhighlighting für diverse Sprachen (HTML, PHP, JS, CSS, ...).
Unter Linux entweder Bluefish oder den guten alten mc.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (22. Mai 2003)

Ganz klar:
SciTE - Version 1.52
http://www.scintilla.org

Klein, Schnell und Codefolding


----------



## SonicBe@m (22. Mai 2003)

Ich schwöre auf editplus 2!
Syntax highlighting in allen bekannten sprachen!
Autovervollständigung
Ftp Down/Upload
alles was das herz begehrt 
und ein ordentlicher Phpler schaut in der Php-doc nach oder weiss was die Funktion für arg´s brauchst 
hier die neuerste version zum download


----------



## Sven Petruschke (22. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

ich nehme den PHP-Coder (http://www.phpide.de)

mfg, snuu


----------



## Wolfsbein (22. Mai 2003)

Ich habe zuerst auch immer den Weaverslave hergenommen. Allerdings bin ich auf Maguma light umgestiegen. Die Features wie Class-/Functionbrowser und function insight + Schnittstelle du DBG sind einfach zu wichtig. http://www.maguma.com


----------



## SilentWarrior (22. Mai 2003)

Hm... obwohl ich scheinbar der einzige bin, benutze ich weiterhin Ulli Meybohms hundsgewöhnlichen HTML Editor, zu finden unter www.meybohm.de.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (22. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SilentWarrior _
> *Hm... obwohl ich scheinbar der einzige bin, benutze ich weiterhin Ulli Meybohms hundsgewöhnlichen HTML Editor, zu finden unter www.meybohm.de.  *



Hatte ich auch lange Zeit, jedoch bin ich total genervt von Editoren, mit imo unsinnigen Iconleisten, die einem dann "helfen" normale HTML Tags einzufügen  - Ich will nur SyntaxColoring und CodeFolding... Intellisense, FunctionInsight und vor allem FTPClients können mir gestohlen bleiben...


----------



## SilentWarrior (22. Mai 2003)

crono: Jepp. Aber falls du glaubst, ich hab den ganzen Müll jemals auch nur berührt, täuschst du dich gewaltig. 

Aber ähm... was bitte ist SyntaxColoring, CodeFolding, Intellisense oder FunctionInsight?


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (22. Mai 2003)

Also ich nutze den Dreamweaver MX und manchmal EditPlus. Mir ist der Dreamweaver MX am liebsten, weil er den Code schön farbig macht  

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## bn (22. Mai 2003)

ich nutze den guten alten aber nicht ganz billigen editor homesite in der version 4.5.

eigentlich isses wurscht, welchen editor du benutzt, wichtig sind nur syntaxhighlighting, automatisch schließende tags und erkennen von grundfunktionen (farbliches hervorheben).
all diese und noch einige unnütze sachen mehr beherrscht homesite bestens .

cu bloddy


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (22. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SilentWarrior _
> *crono: Jepp. Aber falls du glaubst, ich hab den ganzen Müll jemals auch nur berührt, täuschst du dich gewaltig. *


Habe ich auch nie Benutzt - was ich nicht benutze will ich aber auch nicht sehen 



> *
> Aber ähm... was bitte ist SyntaxColoring, CodeFolding, Intellisense oder FunctionInsight?
> *



SyntaxColoring = Code oder Schlüsselwörter werden farbig hervorheben (beherrscht fast jeder)

CodeFolding = Du makierst ein paar Zeilen Code, drückst eine Tastenkombination und der Code wird ausgeblendet -ist halt sehr Übersichtlich, wenn du ganz oben und ganz unten im Dokument etwas ändern musst, dann kannst den Mittelteil ausblenden, und musst nicht scrollen... Gibt auch noch die andere Version, dass alles von Funktionen ausgeblendet wird, und nur der Kopf stehen bleibt...

```
vorher:
function bla(){
...
...
...
...
...}
xxxxxxxxx


nachher:
function bla(){
}
xxxxxxxxx
```
Eines der besten Features die ich kenne  Leider sind die beiden einzigen Freeware Editoren, die das beherschen VIM und WSCITE - zuminderst kenne ich keine anderen... 

Intellisense = grob gesagt eine Automatische Syntaxüberprüfung währende der Eingabe. Bietet imo kein Freeware Editor... Eher was aus dem IDE Bereich

FunctionInsight = Wenn du eine Funktion aufrufen willst, wir dir bereits bei der Eingabe die Liste der erwarteten Parameter präsentiert 

alle Klarheiten beseitigt? 


ciao

PS: Die Beste PHP IDE (nicht Editor) ist eindeutig Komode 2.3 von Activestate


----------



## Prijv (23. Mai 2003)

Also das für mich nützlichste Tool ist

TextPad, gibts auf http://www.textpad.com gratis, 

SyntaxHighlight für eigneltlich jede sprache, Verschiedenste Auswahlmöglichkeiten, RegExpr. (100% posix), Unix Mac und sogar Win Files erstellen, ( ^M fällt weg )

Man kann sich plug-ins ziehen oder machen, (scripts)

...


----------



## Christoph (23. Mai 2003)

<== Dreamweaver MX


----------



## hartex (4. Juni 2003)

Zend Studio 2.6.2 www.zend.com 
Ist echt Spitze...man kann wie z.B. in Visual C++ oder so mit Projekten arbeiten. Sehr praktisch. Sieht auch optisch ähnlich aus wie VC++ und hat auch nen guten Debugger.
Nur der Preis stört etwas...


----------



## venom (4. Juni 2003)

Also ich schwöre auch auf Textpad (link 3 Beiträge weiter oben), der ist echt am besten, finde ich, diese ganzen anderen Tools find ich persönlich nicht so doll, da die immer viel zu viel integriert haben, was man eh nie braucht und auch schneller selber schreiben kann...

Ansonsten ist Phase5 auch ganz gut, zu finden hier: http://www.meybohm.de/htmledit.html 

MfG venom


----------



## socKe|bla (4. Juni 2003)

auf jedenfall weaverslave...
kein unnötiger schnickschnack, klar aufgebaut und praktisch..


----------



## TeCe (8. Juni 2003)

Mich versetzt es in große Verwunderung warum noch keiner vor mir auf UltraEdit schwört...

...bin wahrscheinlich zu müde...aber mir fällt wirklich nix ein, warum man ihn nicht haben wollen könnte/sollte...wie auch immer


----------



## Christian Fein (8. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TeCe _
> *Mich versetzt es in große Verwunderung warum noch keiner vor mir auf UltraEdit schwört...
> 
> ...bin wahrscheinlich zu müde...aber mir fällt wirklich nix ein, warum man ihn nicht haben wollen könnte/sollte...wie auch immer  *



Weil er auf dem falschen Beitriebssystem läuft.

Auf Windows würde ich auch den UltraEdit nehmen, weil der und der jedit die einzigen Windows Editoren sind die wirklich von den möglichkeiten an VIM auf *NIX rankommen.
Gegen den emacs und seinem Psychodokter stinken die beide auch ab 

Also mein Tip:
Windows: UltraEdit, PHPEclipse
*NIX: VIM, emacs, (quanta)


----------



## JohannesR (8. Juni 2003)

<- Vim 
btw: Vim ist keine Freeware


----------



## Yoda (8. Juni 2003)

Ich find Maguma auch sehr gut, aber ich try jetzt mal Dreamwaver
Pcnub


----------



## Martin Schaefer (8. Juni 2003)

Mein Voting geht an mein Schätzchen.
Und mein Schätzchen ist ...
UltraEdit 

Wobei ich eine "kleine" Sache bei UltraEdit vermisse.
Und das ist eine ordentliche Linewrapper-Funktion mit
der sich beliebige Zeilen ein- und ausblenden lassen.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Christian Fein (8. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von boom _
> *<- Vim
> btw: Vim ist keine Freeware  *



vim ist opensource.

Mann kann es aber durchaus vereinfacht als Freeware bezeichnen


----------



## JohannesR (9. Juni 2003)

Naja, OpenSource und Freeware sind zwei unterschiedliche paar Schuhe: OpenSource kann Freeware sein, muss aber nicht. Freeware ist nur selten OpenSource, kann aber. IMO ist das nicht das gleiche. Ähnlichkeiten räume ich ein. 

Wer darüber mehr wissen will:
http://www.student.euv-frankfurt-o.de/~euv-6136/opensource.htm & http://www.opensource.org 

MfG
Johannes

PS: Achja, wir sollten das evt per PM weiterführen, wenn es da Bedarf gibt, da wir sonst sehr in richtung OffTopic gehen.


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von boom _
> *Naja, OpenSource und Freeware sind zwei
> ....
> wir sonst sehr in richtung OffTopic gehen. *



Das ist ja alles schön und richtig, 
aber doch sehr kleinkariert.

OpenSource ist zu 99% auch gleichzeitig Freeware. (nicht definitionssicher, aber sprachgebräuchlich)
Und somit ist der Ausdruck richtig.(nicht definitionssicher, aber sprachgebräuchlich)
<-- dem du nichts über OSS erzählen brauchst 

koennen das aber gern hier beenden
(definitionsicher)


----------



## Nucleus (11. Juni 2003)

WEAVERSLAVE


----------



## PhoenixXP (14. Juni 2003)

Ich hab schon ne Menge ausprobiert

Arachnophilia 3.x (konnte kein HTML 4.x)
Phase5 (komische Bedienung)
UltraEdit (nicht schlecht, aber von EditPlus 2 eindeutig übertrumpft)
Dreamweaver 4/MX (wahres Gold, bei kleinen Sachen aber zu aufwendig (Sites usw.))
EditPlus (übersichtlich, Vorlagen schnell erstellbar/manipulierbar)
Scintilla (naja, ich teste noch)
WeaverSlave (aufgrund einiger Threads ins Auge gefasst)

Zur Zeit nutze ich für Kleinigkeiten EditPlus und für größe Sachen DreamWeaver MX.


----------



## Angeltv (25. Juli 2003)

Ich finde den Zend 2.6.0 am besten, dort hat man wenigstens ein Debug Programm mit bei, so kann man ganz schnell und offline sein skript prüfen


www.zend.com


----------



## Nucleus (14. Dezember 2003)

kann man ja so auch offline testen http://www.apachefriends.org  ! 

hmm debuger für php -wie schaut das aus ? - is das nicht unnötig ? 
zeigt ja eh alles der Browser an.


mfg nucle


----------



## loki2002 (14. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Nucleus _
> hmm debuger für php -wie schaut das aus ? - is das nicht unnötig ?
> zeigt ja eh alles der Browser an.



Debugger vereinfachen nicht nur die Fehlersuche, sondern sparen auch eine menge an Zeit ..

just my 2 e_cents =D


----------



## JohannesR (14. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Nucleus _
> *kann man ja so auch offline testen http://www.apachefriends.org  !
> 
> hmm debuger für php -wie schaut das aus ? - is das nicht unnötig ?
> ...



Warum wachen solche Threads immer wieder auf? Könnte man die nicht einfach in frieden ruhen lassen?


----------



## emkey (28. März 2004)

Die Suchfunktion ist das schuld! 

Ich benutze Textpad aber ich schaue mich gerade nach einem Editor um der mir besser gefällt.

Ich möchte keinen, der beim laden Photoshop Konkurenz macht.

So nen Textpad-Verschnitt mit einiges nützlichen Funktionen täte mir gut. Ansonsten bleibe ich bei Textpad.

Helft mir! =P


Der Ösch


----------



## XEMO (1. Dezember 2005)

Also ich benutz den PHPExpert Editor 3.2.1
(man beachte die Versionsnummer).  

http://www.ankord.com/phpxedit.html

+klein
+schnell
+tabbed programming
+makros
+debugger/syntax check (breakpoints + bookmarks)
+syntax highlightning
+auto vervollständigung
+ftp-sync
+einen ganzen haufen mehr

hab die hälfte der Funktionen noch nie Verwendet aber des Programm ist im Vergleich was es sonst so auf dem Markt gibt endgeil.
Und: Mir sind noch keine Bugs aufgefallen.


----------



## TwoFaze (2. Dezember 2005)

Also ich benutze ganz einfach Eclipse mit PHP-Plugin -> PHPeclipse! ..Und bin damit bisher auch sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Dimenson (2. Dezember 2005)

Ich benutze den Windoof Editor für PHP und den Macromedia MX für HTML.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Dezember 2005)

Um mal Johannes Aussage von vor 2 Jahren zu gebrauchen:


			
				Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum wachen solche Threads immer wieder auf? Könnte man die nicht einfach in frieden ruhen lassen?


Der Thread war damals schon alt und staubig, so langsam faengt der an zu verrotten und Ihr kramt den echt nochmal aus der Mottenkiste.
Das ist echt der Hammer.


----------



## Dimenson (2. Dezember 2005)

LOL , ist mir ja gar nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## XEMO (3. Dezember 2005)

Am besten den Thread schließen, mir ist nämlich auch nich aufgefallen das der schon so alt ist. Wer achtet schon auf des Datum...


----------



## Grüner Goblin (4. Dezember 2005)

Ist doch egal wie alt. Mann kann sich wenigstens anregungen suchen und schaun was andere verwenden.

Ich hab aufjedenfall mein Gutes altes PSPad.


----------



## kevkev (4. Dezember 2005)

PHPEdit!
Den oder keinen, jedenfalls konnte Ich mich nie mit einem anderem anfreunden!
Ist super einfach, das Syntax Highlighting ist genial.
Wenn man z.b. nur "if" eigibt, und danach ein leer zeichend rückt, erstellt dir der editor schon die komplette schleifen!

Oder z.b. bei "switch" wird gleich ein case und default reingeschrieben.
Bei funktionen zeigt es dir an, in nem kleinem gelben popup, was man nun eingeben kann!

Oder wenn man z.b. ne variable nicht weis, also, z.b. ne varibale die man selber eingetippt hat, den namen komplett nicht weiß, tippt man den anfangsbuchstaben ein, und schon werden dir alle variablen vorgeschlagen!

http://www.waterproof.fr

Screenshot 

Natürlich kann man da auch andere Dateien bearbeiten.
Z.b. HTML, CSS; JS, was weiß Ich alles, wird jedenfalls alles auch wieder anders "ge-highlighted" ^^.

Was auch genial ist:
Hat man in ner PHP Datei auch html Code drinnen, man arbeitet in der Dati aber grad nur an PHP, wird der komplette HTML Code gray dargestellt, damit man praktisch nur den php code sieht.
Bei html wird der php-code nur schattiert dargestellt. Kommt halt drauf an, wo sich der Zeiger befindet.

Wirklich zu empfehlen.

gruß kevin

EDIT:
Oh jemine, wie alt ist der Thread den   
Naja, vielleicht wacht er ja nun wieder auf ^^.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Dezember 2005)

Was sollen denn bitte solche Anleitungen?
Wenn es vorgesehen ist eine Software 30 Tage zu testen, dann sollte man sich auch daran halten und danach die Software kaufen oder was anderes nutzen.
Und nicht mit irgendwelchen Spielereien die Beschraenkungen umgehen.


----------



## kevkev (4. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

Ok, ist gelöscht.   

gruß kevin


----------



## IT@hell-gfx (5. Dezember 2005)

PHPDesigner 2005

Einfach Klasse der Editor. Ist wie Visual Studio. Nur halt für PHP


----------



## Mik3e (5. Dezember 2005)

Ich setze auf Dreamweaver.. ist zwar nicht günstig aber echt mächtig (vor allem die neueren Versionen in denen die Funktionalität von Homesite, das ich davor verwendet habe, implementiert wurde).

@IT:
Gibts ne URL zum PHPDesigner? 
Ich gestehe:
Ich war gerade essen häng vorm monitor und bin zu faul zum googlen...


----------

